# Homemade Creations >  Homemade Floor Squeegee (For the low!)

## All2skitzd

*
Intro*
Okay so I needed a clean spot on shop floor so I could set up a canopy I got and assess the damage on it without it getting dirty (driveway/front yard is all rockes, gets really dusty inside). I've been thinking of buying a squeegee but the rubber ones suck usually and the foam ones are to expensive so It's time to do it for the low... 

*Time to round up some supplies* For the pole I am going to use part of a umbrella thing I got out of the trash. I take the pole that was hooked to it off and remove the endcaps. Originally I was going to move the small piece I removed to the end and have the blade attach to that but I took a different route when I started prepping the blade. Now for the blade. Whenever it rains I sometimes go to auto-parts store and get all the nice windshield wiper blades out (the ones that advertised last 20% longer but cost twice the price. You can replace the rubber blade on many of them, you can take the stainless steel pieces (2 each blade) and they make good look pick tools, on most of them. Of if you are a cheap bastard like me you use them on your car too.

For the long part...

I'm holding the one I am using in my right hand, just have to take the extra little piece off and pull the end cap

Standard J hook wiper blade, I removed the trim off the top and bent it a touch flatter


To attach it to the stick I just use the plastic retaining piece the is for holding the blade to the wiper arm and I stuck it in the end of the pole (took a tiny bit of reshaping abut I held itself in no problem.

Floor clean, how bout dat?



Final Thoughts...
I didn't expect it to go that easy but not only does it work great, I can fold it to be a straight stick when not in use. The blade is easy and cheap to replace. So total cost -$0, Time- Less then 10 Minutes.

----------

bobs409 (Jun 8, 2017)

----------


## richardcrane

Kudos for creative recycling!

----------

All2skitzd (Jun 7, 2017)

----------

